# Sewer Flies



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

This one has me somewhat stumped. Got a customer that has a problem with sewer flies. Only in the master bath that's at the end of the house, at the sink. Anybody run into this before?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

yea, there wasnt a p-trap there


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

Well, they got traps here, and the traps aren't dry or anything. That's why I can't get my head around it.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

check the waste arm before the trap


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

I ran into this at a restaurant. I was told by the bug guy that the larvae (sp?) will swim through the water in the trap. I have no idea if that is true, YMMV.

They wound up treating it with some chemical that killed the flies- but also destroyed the PVC piping.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Cutomer once siad he pissed in the sink and it stopped them.


----------



## Mongrel (Mar 4, 2010)

What kind of pipe?

Cracked or separated vent in the wall\crawl maybe? Not enough to let the gas into the room, but maybe enough to let the flies in?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

If the home is on a concrete slab and you cant find anything above the slab then you have a leaking drain under the slab.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

is there a chance they could be coming out from under the water closet?


----------



## robthaplumber (Jan 27, 2010)

TheSkinnyGuy said:


> This one has me somewhat stumped. Got a customer that has a problem with sewer flies. Only in the master bath that's at the end of the house, at the sink. Anybody run into this before?


 Check in the crawlspace. Perform a smoke test. That'll find an opening.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

We ran into something similar. I forget what the little buggers were called, but it was not something that could be treated by the pest control man. He said chemicals would not work. He described them as living in the ground and being pink like shrimp. When they hit the air, their color changes to grey (I think).

He said there had to be a breach in the system somewhere - - - we ran the camera and could not find any breach. It was then turned over to the Water & Sewer Authority.

According to the 'bug man,' these bugs aren't actually flying, they are jumping. Once exposed to the air, they quickly die.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

PlumbCrazy said:


> We ran into something similar. I forget what the little buggers were called, but it was not something that could be treated by the pest control man. He said chemicals would not work. He described them as living in the ground and being pink like shrimp. When they hit the air, their color changes to grey (I think).
> 
> He said there had to be a breach in the system somewhere - - - we ran the camera and could not find any breach. It was then turned over to the Water & Sewer Authority.
> 
> According to the 'bug man,' these bugs aren't actually flying, they are jumping. Once exposed to the air, they quickly die.


The ones we have are grey and look similar to a fruit fly......ours fly...their wings are rounded on the ends.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

PlumbCrazy said:


> We ran into something similar. I forget what the little buggers were called, but it was not something that could be treated by the pest control man. He said chemicals would not work. He described them as living in the ground and being pink like shrimp. When they hit the air, their color changes to grey (I think).
> 
> He said there had to be a breach in the system somewhere - - - we ran the camera and could not find any breach. It was then turned over to the Water & Sewer Authority.
> 
> According to the 'bug man,' these bugs aren't actually flying, they are jumping. Once exposed to the air, they quickly die.


Crabs maybe???? :laughing:



TheMaster said:


> The ones we have are grey and look similar to a fruit fly......ours fly...their wings are rounded on the ends.


yeah ours looks like that too.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

I've seen them living in the overflow tubes of lavs, & in around the overflow holes inside of pop up drain, where a little stagnant water always sits, just above base of lav.:yes:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

house plumber said:


> Crabs maybe???? :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah ours looks like that too.


Don't be silly. This wasn't at your house, it was at our customer's house. :laughing:

J/K :jester:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

PlumbCrazy said:


> Don't be silly. This wasn't at your house, it was at our customer's house. :laughing:
> 
> J/K :jester:


 
so how would you know if my house has crabs? Unless you put them there. ha ha jk to you too. :jester:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

*Sewer Flies*

*What are sewer flies?*








Sewer flies (_Psychoda_ species) are also known as moth flies, filter flies, and drain flies. They are ¼" size and their bodies and wings are covered with grayish, long hair that gives them a moth-like, fuzzy appearance. They hold their pointed wings roof-like above their bodies while they are sitting. They are weak fliers.
*Where do you find sewer flies?*

Sewer flies breed in areas that are moist and have a lot of organic debris. They can breed in overflow cuts, sinks and tubs, wet lint under the washing machine, sump pump pits, and sewers. Outdoors, they can breed in air conditioners, birdbaths, shallow stagnant pools of water, and standing water. Adult sewer flies can enter homes from the drainpipe openings of kitchen sinks, bathtubs, and toilet sinks and can rest indoors on the walls.
*What is the life cycle of sewer flies?*








Females lay small, cream colored eggs in small masses (30 -200) in the muck or slimy, gelatinous material that covers the walls and screens of drainpipes. Eggs hatch within 32-48 hrs at room temperature. Their larvae are elongated, flattened, legless, white or pale, with a dark, striped appearance. Larvae have a long thin tube at their posterior end for breathing and a suction cup underneath their bodies that they use to stick to slippery surfaces. There are four stages of the life cycle: eggs (oblong and white); larvae (four stages); pupae (inactive stage from which the adult emerges); and adults. Development from larvae to pupae takes about two to three weeks. Adults live for two to three weeks depending on environmental factors such as temperature and availability of food sources. There are many generations in one breeding season (mostly summer).
*What do sewer flies feed on?*

Adult sewer flies feed on liquids such as nectars, sugars, and fruit juices. Larvae feed on organic material and bacteria found in the gelatinous material on the walls of drainpipes and sewers chambers.
*Do sewer flies transmit diseases?*

Adult sewer flies do not bite or sting and do not require blood for egg development. They do not transmit diseases, but they may transfer bacteria from decaying vegetables, fruits, and trash to kitchens. Their decaying bodies can cause allergic reactions in sensitive people.
*What can I do in my home to control sewer flies?*

 Aerosol can kill adult sewer flies, but you must eliminate the larval breeding site to control the sewer fly infestation. To find their breeding site, place a clear plastic disposable cup on the openings of all the drainpipes in your home. The emerging adults will collect in the cup over the infested drainpipes' opening. You must clean the drainpipes in kitchens, bathtubs, toilets, showers and laundry rooms each week to control the sewer flies. Always clean the drainpipes with wooden sticks that have flagged margins and/or a stiff brush to remove the slimy gelatinous material and hair plugs from the drains. Then clean one to two feet of drain using a "snake" (plumber's rod). If you clean all the drains thoroughly, this should suffice. Otherwise, you may also want to use commercially available bacterial digester (Gel) to stop the formation of gelatinous material in the drainpipes.
If the above does not work, consult an exterminator and/or a plumber to assist you in controlling the infestation.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey baby, wanna see my Plumber's Rod?:laughing:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

I will have the technical name for what I was describing a little later. What I was referring to is in the crustracean (sp?) family, they live deep in the ground and when the ground is saturated, they will work their way up (sometimes even in drains).

As for real 'sewer flies,' the exterminator has had good results with BioClean.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Do a smoke test on it.


----------



## Mongrel (Mar 4, 2010)

PlumbCrazy said:


> We ran into something similar. I forget what the little buggers were called, but it was not something that could be treated by the pest control man. He said chemicals would not work. He described them as living in the ground and being pink like shrimp. When they hit the air, their color changes to grey (I think).
> 
> He said there had to be a breach in the system somewhere - - - we ran the camera and could not find any breach. It was then turned over to the Water & Sewer Authority.
> 
> According to the 'bug man,' these bugs aren't actually flying, they are jumping. Once exposed to the air, they quickly die.


Sounds like "springtails"...

Not sure how you feel about Wikipedia but here goes:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Springtail

Basically harmless, jumping non-flying 'crustacean' type insects from what I can tell. I had them in my basement once.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

I got the info. now. They were amphipods (aka scuds) that were coming out of a tub drain.

From the internet:

Amphipods resemble miniature shrimp with their exoskeletons and multiple legs. Since they can jump quickly, entomologists also refer to amphipods as "scuds." They primarily inhabit damp, dark areas under vegetation.


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks gents. Will be looking into it in depth next week.


----------

